# My first rat home



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

I had a rat in high school named jaws sadly when I went off to college I have him to my friend who had rats already. Now I have a new little rat ruby soon she will be getting her sister to live with her scout  I bought this rat habitat on amazon is this 1.) big enough for 2 rats 2.) what else should I add to make it fun and full of enrichment and 3.) what else should I do for her little play area I set up . When I got my first rat jaws I didn't do much research I was 16 and I was like cool a rat I want it! Now I have done lots of research on them do you think a wheel would fit in there?


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

1: Looks about big enough for 2 maybe even 3. 2: You can add chews, ropes, tunnels. You can do homemade toys and recycle like when you have used up all your toilet paper put the cardboard tube in, they will love chewing it, climbing through it if they're small enough and using it to make a nest. 3: Play pens and such aren't really the best, especially small ones, you should free range them in a rat proofed room or on a bed or somewhere where they can't go where you don't want them to go. 4: If you are going to get a wheel, you need the biggest wheel you can find as they can hurt their backs.


----------



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

thanks! I just dont want to over fill the cage to where there is no room for them to move around i think maybe i will have to baby gate off the hallway we dont really have a rat proof room :/ we haver four dogs, birds, and a ferret plus now ruby  so ill have to figure out something i set up the little pen so she could run around with out being terrified of our chihuahuas


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

You could also take out some of the levels to make more space for other things, I took all the levels out of my cage And my girls just climb the bars or jump from level to level


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

I would recommend, at the very least, taking out the ramps. My rats never used them so they just take up space.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm sorry I meant the ramps not the levels! That wouldn't make any sense to say my girls jump from nonexistent level to nonexistent level  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

That's not large enough for even one rat, unfortunately. Each rat needs 2 cubic feet of space to themselves at the absolute least. Younger rats need even more.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

The cage looks like its definitely big for 2 rats. Though you should put a little more hammocks and toys in the cage. Even something as simple as a cardboard box. I bought some plastic cat balls that have bells in them from the dollar store and my girls love them! You can check out the dollar store for cheap toys from the baby section (plastic links) and cat toys (as long as theres no catnip). The pet store also has a ton, but if you do a search on google for DIY rat toys you can find lots of links.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You'll be hard pressed to find a cage calculator that says this cage is even enough for one rat. This includes the calculators that I find tend to cramp rats into too-small cages. Think about that for a moment. =)


----------



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

Ksaxton can you post a picture of your rat cage so I can see an. Example or really anyone  I need to get more on my next check I don't have enough money at this moment for another hammock or ropes but I plan on getting them in the bottom underneath one level there is a grass rounded chew hut


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have that cage and checked the measurement. It's big enough for 2. I have one right now but my 2nd is being weened. I added an extra cage I had to the top but really there's plenty of room for 2 rats. This is how I've done my cage if it helps

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Each rat needs 2 CUBIC feet of space PER rat. No matter how many hammocks and toys are placed in it, it is not suitable, humane housing for even one rat.


----------



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

Rat mom how do the get from level to level do they jump or are there ladders and stuff to climb on I can't see to well


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I have to strongly agree with Caged, that is way too small :/ I wouldn't house a rat in there. Maybe a hamster, but it's not near big enough rats. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Small...d=100011&prg=9833&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=281119632636

The above link is my spare. It holds two comfortably but i WOULD NOT put more than two in it.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm sorry if this picture is really small, for some reason it keeps telling me the file size is too large so I kept having to reduce the pixels to get the picture to post.

Okay so most of what I have in my cage was either fairly cheap or free, the most expensive thing I have is probably the litter box. Everything else either came from around the house or thrift stores. I would recommend getting a hanging tunnel like the one I have in my cage, they're about $9 at Petsmart and my girls love theirs. As you can see, I tied old bathrobe sashes across the cage bars as climbing ropes. You could also make a dig box, that's what the little black basket in the front lower right side of my cage is. Just fill it with little bits of scrap paper, tissue, cloth, that sort of stuff. Sometimes I wrap oats in paper balls and bury them at the bottom of the box. Just get creative and find new ways to repurpose things.

As far as cage size, your cage is pretty small for two rats. I don't think that will be comfortable for them once they're full grown. My cage is pretty large and I only have two girls living in it. When I first got my girls I had to keep them in a large plastic bin, but I now realize how cramped it was. I saved up and bought them the cage in the picture, so maybe use your current cage as a temporary one until you can get them something larger.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay I realize that picture is way too small to be helpful.....does anyone know why it keeps saying the file size is too large? I didn't have this issue a week ago when I would post pictures.


----------



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

Yea I plan on getting a bigger cage but this is wht I could afford and I thought it seemed like a good choice :/ I guess not but ruby really enjoys it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah cages can be expensive :/ mine was $130. Keep an eye on sites like Craigslist, people are always selling cages there and you can probably find something really nice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

According to the rat cage calculator on Ratclub.com using dimensions 12.2in ×25.2in×28.2in whinch is my cage wo my addition there's plenty of room for 2 rats. Using 2 cubic feet as enough room. I don't know for sure how much space my addition adds but wo it there's enough for 2 rats. I only have one rat right now the other won't be weened for 2 more weeks. I'm planning on adding on to the cage soon anyways. I'm only going to have 2 rats but I want them to have as much space as they could possibly want. Answering your question Raelin mine's a jumper. He doesn't like the ramps. Really he's only in his cage when I'm sleeping or gone. He free roams most of the day unless he puts himself away. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

I'm going to save up for a big cage that I can put both my rats and my ferret in obviously they won't be able to get to each other so I have to find a dual cage suitable for a ferret and 2 rats... Any suggestions?


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm not sure but having the rats near the ferret may upset them and stress them out. I don't know what cage you can use like that either. The cage you have is regulation for the rats or you can add on like I did just to make sure. I added on again using a plastic tub. It's really easy to add on just time consuming. I'm using a flat cat scratcher as the ramp up from the bottom. That part is to high for him to jump. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

If you were to get a double ferret nstion or critter nation you can seperate the top cage from the bottom. You would still have plenty of room too.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I found a cage on Amazon that has about six cubic feet of space, it was only $50 including shipping. From the sound of the reviews, it's a real cheapie, but I'm handy so I don't mind adding wire mesh etc. to make it more suitable.


----------



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

Can u post a link.?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

